# Name von Avatar 2 bekannt: So heißt der Film, auf den niemand wartet



## AndreLinken (29. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Name von Avatar 2 bekannt: So heißt der Film, auf den niemand wartet* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Name von Avatar 2 bekannt: So heißt der Film, auf den niemand wartet*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Fraggie0815 (29. April 2022)

Sorry, aber ich bin schon mal einer der auf den Film wartet.
Vielleicht findet sich auch noch eine weitere Person?
Bin gespannt.


----------



## McDrake (29. April 2022)

Wiedermal ganz tolle Überschrift *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2022)

Avatar 2-5 sind geplant. Der erste der Quadrologie heißt irgendwas mit Wasser.
... ob da wohl Erde, Feuer und Luft nachkommen ...?


----------



## EvilReFlex (29. April 2022)

Ich dachte "This ain't Avatar" ist Teil 2.


----------



## Sbf93 (29. April 2022)

Fraggie0815 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin schon mal einer der auf den Film wartet.
> Vielleicht findet sich auch noch eine weitere Person?
> Bin gespannt.


Jetzt sind wir zu zweit.
Aber keine Angst, ich werde dir nicht den besten Sitzplatz im Kino streitig machen. Ich warte auf die Veröffentlichung auf Disney+ und kaufe dann die Blu-ray, wenn er mir gefällt.


----------



## Zeamfous (29. April 2022)

Was ist das mal wieder für ein super Titel....
So heißt der Film, auf den niemand wartet​... Seid doch mal sachlicher... und nicht so emotional...


----------



## Jan8419 (29. April 2022)

Oh ich warte schon so lange auf die folgenden Filme.


----------



## MaxVanDamme (29. April 2022)

Wer sagt das keiner auf ihn wartet ? Umfrage gestartet im Büro   Ich finde es nur langweilig das es bis jetzt immer verschoben wurde. Aber warten so wie auf Weihnachten !!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. April 2022)

Fraggie0815 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin schon mal einer der auf den Film wartet.
> Vielleicht findet sich auch noch eine weitere Person?
> Bin gespannt.


*Hand heb*


----------



## Skymord (30. April 2022)

Wer zum Teufel gibt diesen Praktikanten das Recht so ein Artikel mit dem schlechtesten Titel das ich seit langem gelesen habe zu veröffentlichen? Ich würde noch 10 jahre länger auf diese Filme warten aber eure verkümmerte erbärmliche Meinung so zum Ausdruck zu bringen weil euer Praktikant sein kleines Gänseblümchen zwischen den Rasen nicht findet grenzt schon an einer Frechheit. Denke das sehen andere ähnlich wie wir. Schämen sollt ihr euch PC GAMES DIE ÜBER FILME BERICHTEN, passt ja wunderbar zusammen, da gibt es wie dieser Praktikant bewiesen hat eindeutig bessere Quellen im Netz. Im diesen Sinne...


----------



## LOX-TT (30. April 2022)

Skymord schrieb:


> Denke das sehen andere ähnlich wie wir. Schämen sollt ihr euch


1.) wer ist "wir"? Nur weil dir etwas nicht passt, gilt das nicht automatisch für alle anderen. 
2.) Schämen sollte sich da jemand anderes  Wer im Glashaus sitzt ...



Skymord schrieb:


> Im diesen Sinne...


glaub damit kann man gut leben 

auf polemische, ja fast schon beleidigende Beiträge können wir hier auch gut verzichten.


----------



## Worrel (30. April 2022)

Skymord schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel gibt diesen Praktikanten das Recht so ein Artikel mit dem schlechtesten Titel das ich seit langem gelesen habe zu veröffentlichen? Ich würde noch 10 jahre länger auf diese Filme warten aber eure verkümmerte erbärmliche Meinung so zum Ausdruck zu bringen weil euer Praktikant sein kleines Gänseblümchen zwischen den Rasen nicht findet grenzt schon an einer Frechheit. Denke das sehen andere ähnlich wie wir. Schämen sollt ihr euch PC GAMES DIE ÜBER FILME BERICHTEN, passt ja wunderbar zusammen, da gibt es wie dieser Praktikant bewiesen hat eindeutig bessere Quellen im Netz. Im diesen Sinne...


WtF?

Ja, der Titel ist suboptimal. - und?
Wie kann man sich in was so Nebensächliches wie den Titel einer News Headline derart reinsteigern? 
Hier mal eine dem "Vorfall" angemessene Reaktion zum Rekalibrieren deines Aufregungszentrums:

_"Bei einem derart erfolgreichen Film wie Avatar kann man schon davon ausgehen, daß es den einen oder anderen gibt, der darauf wartet."

#MakeTheInterNettAgain_


----------



## Exolio (30. April 2022)

"... auf den niemand wartet."
Und Herr Linken ist einer der ersten der im Kino sitzt.

Keine Sorge, es warten genug auf den Film, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2022)

Exolio schrieb:


> "... auf den niemand wartet."
> Und Herr Linken ist einer der ersten der im Kino sitzt.
> 
> Keine Sorge, es warten genug auf den Film, mich eingeschlossen.


Ich ebenso. Kann die Meinung, daß keiner drauf wartet echt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (30. April 2022)

Also den Film als  "Film auf den niemand wartet" zu bezeichnen ist ja schon echt eine Frechheit. Der Schreiber vielleicht nicht, aber andere schon, nee nee nee


----------



## pineappletastic (1. Mai 2022)

Dann kommt ja bald endlich der zweite wirklich lohnenswerte 3D Film in die Kinos!

Bin echt gespannt auf die Wassereffekte und die Lichtdichte. Bei Weta bin ich aber positiver Dinge, da die ja der Goldstandard sind was visuelle Effekte angeht. 

Das einzige was mich skeptisch macht ist die zwingend erforderliche technische Aufrüstung der Kinos, damit der Film so gezeigt werden kann. Ob nach Corona die Kinoketten nochmal zusätzlich Cash für neue Projektoren investieren? Ist halt irgendwo eine risikoreiche Wette auf beiden Seiten. Aber ich behaupte mal, Avatar 2 ist so mit weitem Abstand der meisterwartete Film der letzten Jahrzehnte. Wäre auch nicht überrascht, wenn der erste Teil auch nochmal im Kino erscheint


----------



## Beardsmear (10. Mai 2022)

Ich freu mich auf die Fortsetzung. Der erste Teil war der einzige, den ich in 3D und danach noch in OV im Kino gesehen habe.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2022)

Es gibt inzwischen einen echten "Avatar 2" Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZrX_ES93JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

